

#blackoutsopa by Fred Wilson - oscar-the-horse
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2012/01/blackoutsopa.html

======
ryandvm
This is worse than pointless. For one, nobody is going to do it. So if this
action results in anything it's going to be that 0.00003% of Twitter users are
against SOPA.

But beyond that, this protest is based on the flawed assumption that your
legislative representatives give a shit. That they are actually crafting
legislation _for you_. They are not. They are trying to please the people that
pay their campaign costs. There is not a single representative voting for SOPA
that thinks their constituency is interested in an Internet-wide ban hammer.

